# Let's make June 22nd Dan Brown Day



## RaresB (Jan 14, 2011)

June 22nd was when Dan Brown released his 1st how to solve a rubiks cube video. Since almost everyone started off with his method we should commemorate by celebrating Dan Brown Day. Give me suggestions on how to celebrate. Vote on poll above.


----------



## Toad (Jan 14, 2011)

A few pointers for you:

Dan Brown is just an ordinary guy that made a few videos that got popular.
It's called a Rubik's Cube, not a "rubies cube".
Do your research before you spew out statements like "almost everyone started off with his method".

Ok?


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 14, 2011)

It's not *his* method, it's the method that comes in the little piece of paper when you buy a storebought.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 14, 2011)

I disagree. He's not a National hero like Martin Luther King Jr. Might as well make a badmephisto and Jessica Fridrich day too.


----------



## maggot (Jan 14, 2011)

i just want to mention, i did not learn this method first. k thanks. and no, june 22 should not be dan brown day. 
although, i thought it was interesting that Dan Brown the writer was born on this day in 1964. also carson daly (another annoying famous personality) in 1973.


----------



## Logan (Jan 15, 2011)

Let's not.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 15, 2011)

pwnAge said:


> Since almost everyone started off with his method


Oh? Did I mention I invented almost every method in use today?


----------



## alkanova (Jan 15, 2011)

chill guys...now let's make this day the mark of the beginning of pwnAge hunting season...*gets shotgun out*


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 15, 2011)

No.

/thread


----------



## RaresB (Jan 15, 2011)

alkanova said:


> chill guys...now let's make this day the mark of the beginning of pwnAge hunting season...*gets shotgun out*


funny
Ok we will make one for you too lucas


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 15, 2011)

Well you can't really just say:

"hey, let's just make this official (x) day!"

And no, I did not learn "Dan's Method" first. I really don't care that much for him..


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jan 15, 2011)

IDC for Dan Brown (albeit care enough to post about it :fp).


----------



## CubeLTD (Jan 15, 2011)

Voted Yes, because everyone voted no. He did taught me to solve the Last Layer though. I learned the first two layer of a different website..


----------



## riffz (Jan 15, 2011)

Are you trolling?


----------



## CubeLTD (Jan 15, 2011)

No. Is disagreeing with the general call trolling to you? He taught me LL and since I see that everyone is voting no, I might as well vote yes.


----------



## Logan (Jan 15, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> No. Is disagreeing with the general call trolling to you? He taught me LL and since I see that everyone is voting no, I might as well vote yes.


 
I'm not sure he was even talking to you...


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes, I mean, he has a remarkable history of world and continental record in his WCA profile.

pwnAge, yuu have really gave me the lolz this week, yuu even have two nominatios for the forum awards I'll vote for.


----------



## Edward (Jan 15, 2011)

Only a few more months :T
On Dan Brown Day I'm doing an average of 100 with his method


----------



## goatseforever (Jan 15, 2011)

June 13, 2008 was the day MeMyselfAndPi uploaded his first Rubik's cube solution video. I say we make June 13 MeMyselfAndPi day.



CubeLTD said:


> Voted Yes, because everyone voted no.


 
If everyone voted "no" to BLEEP would you vote "yes"?


----------



## masteranders1 (Jan 15, 2011)

Edward said:


> Only a few more months :T
> On Dan Brown Day I'm doing an average of 100 with his method


 
Good luck.


----------



## NaeosPsy (Jan 15, 2011)

I didn't even know him until i started using 4-look LL. And then there was no use for him.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 15, 2011)

I think a lot of people realized that Dan doesn't care about the community when he didn't want to attend a competition held in Omaha. People could suggest what he'd do, and he would hand pick stuff anyway, so instead of doing something like a competition, his "cube thing" was to meet Erno Rubik, and I doubt he's done that.


----------



## NinjaLamprey (Jan 15, 2011)

I didn't start of with his method, but we could just have a Cubing Day. We could eat only food that was one of the six original colors lol. I am thinking Jello, bannannas, jello, and more jello haha


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 15, 2011)

goatseforever said:


> June 13, 2008 was the day MeMyselfAndPi uploaded his first Rubik's cube solution video. I say we make June 13 MeMyselfAndPi day.



No, that was the day in 2009 that I placed 2nd in 2x2x2 (Anthony won) at my very first competition. I say we make June 13 Anthony day. :3

I just realized I have2046 posts! Isn't that significant, badmephisto? It's the reasons like that make you deserve your very own day.


----------



## CubeLTD (Jan 15, 2011)

Logan said:


> I'm not sure he was even talking to you...



If he' s not then I'm mistaken. :fp



goatseforever said:


> June 13, 2008 was the day MeMyselfAndPi uploaded his first Rubik's cube solution video. I say we make June 13 MeMyselfAndPi day.
> 
> 
> 
> If everyone voted "no" to BLEEP would you vote "yes"?


 
No, since everyone voted no, and he taught me LL I see it that I should show some Loyalty and vote YES.


----------



## izovire (Jan 15, 2011)

No! Screw Dan Brown! 

He hasn't contributed to anything related to speedcubing... he did contribute to 'only' solving the cube. 

I did learn from him though


----------



## Moss (Jan 15, 2011)

Let's celebrate 16th December 2010, that's when I learned how to solve the Rubik's Cube.

This topic does not make any sense, it's not Dan Brown's method he just read the little book called "How to solve a Rubik's Cube?" which comes with your cube. As some persons mentioned above it would be better if we had an official cubing day.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 15, 2011)

Sorry to say but lets not make june 22nd dan brown's cube day. in the poll it says shoul. Time to change?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 15, 2011)

No. I honestly think the cubing community would be better off without him. Anyone can make a tutorial on how to solve the cube and I'm sure someone else could have done the exact same thing, but better.


----------



## Hodari (Jan 15, 2011)

I started off with his method and in fact, I think seeing his video on Youtube was what got me interested in cubing in the first place, however...
While his video is good for people who just want to learn how to solve the cube at all, there are much better ones for anyone who wants to learn speedcubing. Within maybe a week or 2, I had switched from his method to Badmephisto's and I would say if there is anyne who should be recognized in some way or have their videos recommended to people on here, it would be Badmephisto. 

On the other hand, there are also a number of other videos out there, so it might not be fair to single out just one person like this. Also, even if one person's method is better than another, it's always good to watch as many different ones as possible as many of them will have at least some useful tips or fingertricks that aren't in the others.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 15, 2011)

Moss said:


> Let's celebrate 16th December* 2010*, that's when I learned how to solve the Rubik's Cube.


 
Sure we can celebrate that day, too bad it only comes once in a universe's time period and it passed last year. 
Darn

I don't think we should celebrate someone because they made a popular video on a Rubik's cube


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 16, 2011)

learned 3x3 and 4x4 from him, but still, screw him!


----------



## CoolGuyIsCool (Jan 16, 2011)

Like a joke-holiday?
I mean, since so many people ridicule his videos, we should
Just for the laughs!


----------

